# Feedback Requested from Craig from Adventure Kayak outlet !!



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

In response to a comment made by Craig who does the reports on the kayaks in the monthly fishing papers, he is requesting feedback from kayak fisherman about a deck layout for a new Australian kayak. It is being manufactered in fibreglass right here in Australia. The hull is just about complete, he needs our feedback on the layout for a deck.

I will start with what I would like, minimal requirements from me !!!
- a centre hatch big enough enabling me to slide fully rigged rods (overheads/threadlines) into the hull to get through any surf breaks. (similar to a stealth hatch)
- a rectangular/square recess/hatch to put a live bait tank or gear while paddling offshore. (approx 150mm deep)
- a couple of water proof hatches to put keys, wallet etc while out paddling
- not to much clutter on deck to keep weight down
- just 2 rod holders for me for offshore use.

I am sure everybody else will add their requirements to the list.

Great to see a purpose built fibreglass yak being built in Australia. Hope it goes well Craig. Looking forward to hearing about it's progress.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

You pretty much nailed it there John, however id also like to see a forward hatch. It doesnt have to be something that needs to be accessed on the water, but ive found it comes in very handy for storage and also an access point for cables, fittings, etc....

Knowing now how slippery fibreglass is, id like some form of handles midway to aid in lifting the kayak when you're by yourself. Glass kayaks dont like concrete the way poly ones do!

Plenty of room to customise, 'less is best', sort of approach. Unfortunately, the best fishing kayak in the world doesnt exist. Leave room for people to set up their own fishing platform the way they like to fish. Maybe having a range of accessories and suggested fitting locations for different styles of fishing may be a better option than selling something already fittted out .

Im looking forward to seeing this kayak.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

As light as possible!!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

That's a big ask for someone attempting to create a fishing yak. As a yak angler, I know exactly what I want from a manufactured product but it probably isn't what Billybob, Hobie Australia, PCSolutionman, Red Phoenix, Peril, Couta1, Funda or the 1000 other users on this forum want.

I guess the single most important thing for any yak are reinforced flat mount surfaces (in heaps of places) for attaching all that unnessecary crap like fishfinders on to. I prefer sunken saddle anchor points for bungees and leashes and moulded in (or recessed) side handles.

Without a set of firm parameters all I can suggest is multiple custom deck and hull configurations for different user needs. I hope you gather the info you need but it may be worthwhile to set the criteria first.

(1) Is this destined to be an off the shelf style product where one yak fits all?
(2) What is the intended application i.e surf launch, open water, estuary etc...
(3) What is the intended target market? i.e. $$$$, age, 1st yak buyers, 2nd yak buyers etc...
(4) What's in it for the owner of your new yak that he/she can't get from all the currently available products?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

The Ultimate Offshore Kayak
* Would be light, fast & be able to cover long distances 
* Handle rough chop & like to surf
* To be able to accelerate quickly 
* Manoeuvrable yet stable
* Large centre hatch between legs to stow
fishing rods & other gear below deck
when launching & returning through the surf
& large fish of course.
* Anchor points for rod leashes & paddle leash
* Side carry handles
* Large oval front hatch to stow trolley & camping gear etc 
* Mounting point for sounder & forward mount adjustable rod holder
* Two rear rod holders
* Flat rear well with bungee for tackle boxes or live bait tank
* Rear hatch behind rear well for cable inspection with dry stowage
I am sure Iâ€™ve forgotten something  
Happy Fishin,
Fishbrain


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

fishbrain said:


> The Ultimate Offshore Kayak
> * Would be light, fast & be able to cover long distances
> * Handle rough chop & like to surf
> * To be able to accelerate quickly
> ...


And only cost $200


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree with spooled plenty of reinforced open deck space so you can customise it the way you want.

Really good hatches too, not those cheap screw in types were the rubber always leaks but more like the hobie style with the screw down locks.

Sealed compartments at least three so if the yak is holed you have a margin of saftey.

Something as stable as the outback but as easy to paddle as an OK elite would be nice 8) but i think that would require a master stoke of engineering.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thanks for the input.........more ideas are still most welcome!!!!

In answer to some of Dan's questions:
(1) Is this destined to be an off the shelf style product where one yak fits all?
I agree that it is dificult to build 1 kayak that is going to suit all kayak fishing aplications, but because of the shear time involved and cost to build moulds, that is what we are aiming to do. The hull is 4.5m long and designed with a low drag ratio which will provide above average hull speed, but still be relatively manueverable.
(2) What is the intended application i.e surf launch, open water, estuary etc...
As described above, the 'Evolution' (Yes, it already has a name) should excel in the surf, open water and also be a pleasure in lakes and estuaries 
(3) What is the intended target market? i.e. $$$$, age, 1st yak buyers, 2nd yak buyers etc...
Anybody that has to load a kayak on and off their car should enjoy that it will be lighter than other craft of similar length. It will be more expensive than its plastic counterparts so may not appeal to the 1st yak buyer ..... unless they are drawn to its good looks and functionality.
(4) What's in it for the owner of your new yak that he/she can't get from all the currently available products?
We think that we can build all the features so far mentioned on this forum into this new kayak. To my knowledge this is not currently available. Add in the fact that it will be lighter and better looking than most fish yaks, with a number of color fade options on the deck, it should turn heads.

Thanks for the interest!

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

a nice comfy lounge chair, somewhere to plug in the big screen telly and space for the coffee machine.

oh, and a built in beer tap with automatic chiller would be great for the days when I need to take a keg with me.

well, you did ask!

sounds like an interesting new design!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Chuck in some of those elastic net pockets ala Hobie, they're brilliant.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Most demands sound covered. DEFINITLY THAT LONG SQUARE HATCH (LIKE STEALTH HAS) BUT ALSO A BUCKET THAT FITS INTO AND ON TOP OF THE HATCH. This bucket must be able to slide forward or back wards under the fibre glass.

Moulded in handles that cant break off or tear out.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

How about a hatch that can house rods (easy entry and removal) and something inside to actually hold them snug so they don't go sliding around when the inevitable shellaccing occurs. I nearly bust the tips off my rods getting them in and out of my hatch.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

mattayogi said:


> How about a hatch that can house rods (easy entry and removal) and something inside to actually hold them snug so they don't go sliding around when the inevitable shellaccing occurs. I nearly bust the tips off my rods getting them in and out of my hatch.


I agree on the fastening snug idee mate. I was thinking of a 50 to 80mm PVC pipe padded out with foam for the tips and glueing vellgro to the inside of the yak to fasten the reels.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Craig
The idea is great.
Any chance of some progress photos?
Chris


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

How will you mount the rod holders.?Perhaps some reinforcing mounting under the holders will help.If rod holders are just screwed into the deck,and even with a correctly set drag,i have had rod holders rip out when least expected when a brute takes your bait.Alright if you are catching bream and stuff,but no good if some giant comes to the party


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Good idea Couta. Im in the process of strengthenning mine because I wasnt happy with the amount of flex in the deck around the base of the rod holders. I have mentioned this to Craig before, so its good that someone else has raised the issue.


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback! 
Sorry Chris no photos available yet, just a pile of fibreglass pieces that make up sections of the plug that the final mold will be taken off. Hopefully soon!!!

The plan at this stage is:
Large front hatch that gives you further access in to the same compartment that your centre hatch accesses. 
A bulkhead, positioned infront of the front hatch which builds floatation into the bow of the kayak, even if you centre hatch is open. This will have a 100mm tube glassed in, extending to the bow of the kayak. So from your centre hatch you can store 6ft 6 inch rods and (hopefully) fish up to about 5 ft. 
Floatation built into the front and middle sections of the kayak to maximise sea-worthiness of the craft 
Large centre hatch 
Rear well directly behind the paddler. This well could act as a live bait tank, hold a box, crate or tacklebox or smaller fish 
2 Rod holders on the outside of this well with attachments for rod leashes 
Waterproof 8 inch round rubber hatch behind the well. This will still be accessable from the cockpit (just). 
Rudder, spring loaded so that it can flip up when in shallow water but then returns to the down position. When in the up position, as for coming in through the surf, it is well supported and unlikely to get damaged. Also in this position it locks the pedals so that you can brace against them when trying to stay on your craft in the surf zone. 
We are hoping the kayak will come in at about 23kg

Any other suggestions or things we've forgotten??

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
mailto:[email protected].


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Sounds good mate but I dont see anything about flat areas to attach modifications such as sounder GPS gaff ect to kayak


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

The transducer mount recess is a must.
I'd like to see the moulded in center handles placed so the yak balanced when over head as dose the revo (unless you leave something in the front hatch) left me staggering around the car park like a blind man with a yak hat :?

can't wait to see this yak in action 

Oh P.S. peddles......PLEASE


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

would it be feasible to get longer rod storage? at least 7', but 9'6" would work for flyrods 8)


----------



## DogFish (Aug 31, 2005)

Craig, I would suggest you rethink the rod storage being up front. It's far easier to feed the rods rearwards from a central hatch and there's also more unused space and length in the back to accomodate longer rods.

I'm not a fan of tankwells and consider a bulkheaded rear compartment with a secure water-tight hinged hatch cover much more effective providing the locking latch(s) can be operated with one hand. I have my Kaskazi Pelican set up like this and it works a treat, all I lack now is a long centre hatch for accessing rod storage. If you must have a tankwell, then consider providing an optional hinged and latched cover with rubber seals as an accessory so that people can plug the tankwell scupper holes and have waterproof storage back there if they require it.

Well that's my thoughts and experiences if it's any help to you... and good luck!

DogFish


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

DogFish said:


> I have my Kaskazi Pelican set up like this and it works a treat, all I lack now is a long centre hatch for accessing rod storage. DogFish


Mate I have heard the name and good reports here and there about the kaskazi BUT I have never seen it. Any posibility of sending me a photo and informingf me a bit more about it. Things like who and where it is manufactured ect. I am doing resurch on these kind of yaks before I buy my next one. Must say at this stage the stealth is looking very inviting but still have an open mind.


----------



## haulem (Jan 3, 2007)

All great ideas!! Sounds like a TOMSKI from South Africa.. LOL..

I would say definately have recesses or places to store your heavier items.. Especially for Finder batteries and anchors, recess for transducer is a must. When launching through the surf these things can really bang around.


----------



## DogFish (Aug 31, 2005)

garrick said:


> Mate I have heard the name and good reports here and there about the kaskazi BUT I have never seen it. Any posibility of sending me a photo and informingf me a bit more about it. Things like who and where it is manufactured ect. I am doing resurch on these kind of yaks before I buy my next one. Must say at this stage the stealth is looking very inviting but still have an open mind.


You can find more info about the Kaskazi Pelican Here: http://www.kaskazi.com.au/pelican.htm

Here's some older pics of my Pelican before the rear hatch was modified with hinges and latches.



























They have a new fishing version of it out now called the Marlin. It has a hatch in the centre console, the rear hatch cover is recessed to mount a crate, and it is supplied all rigged out ready for fishing.

Cheers... DogFish


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

The cockpit and centre hatch of the deck are almost done. Trying to work out the size to make the rear well. *Do people still use milk crates? * I'm personally not a fan but don't want to exclude this option if people like to use one.

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
[email protected]au


----------



## Sea Glider (Jul 3, 2006)

A rear hatch behind the rear well would greatly help. This rear hatch could be sealed and can be used for dry storage if required. A bulkhead could go in between the 8" hatch and the rear hatch to one side - maybe.
All this would also depend on the size of the rear well.
What do other think.
Dave


----------

